# Dust Collection



## logstairways (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Wondering if anyone has a workable solution to collecting dust from a grinder. We have a central Dust Cat but it doesn't seems to help with the loads of dust made from grinding and sanding pine materials that we use. We have thought about a sanding room, but that really would not be realistic approach. Thanks for any suggestions. Lisa


----------



## ironhat (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm not quite sure that I now what a 'grinder' for wood is. I now disc sanders, ribbon sanders and belt sanders but no grinders come to mind. The answer to your question is, more than likely, 'who knows'? Generally, there is a hood hear the bottom of the belt type and the entire way under the disc with a 4" hose connected in order to move as much air as possible and catch the fines. Not much help, I know, but I didn't want you to feel bad about your first question to the board. *WELCOME!*


----------



## logstairways (Jan 21, 2010)

*Milwaukee sander/grinder*

Hello Ironhat,

Thanks so much for your reply, good thing I didn't call the sander/grinder the "whatchamacalit". What we have is a Milwaukee sander/grinder. It uses 4" round sanding disc's or other attachments like wire brush. We use it with oxide sanding discs. I don't think that Milwaukee has any type of attachment for dust collection. I did look at some portable hoods that hook up to a cyclone, (we have cyclone) at this time that might be the best fix, however, I am concerned that the suction might not do it.
Again thanks for the reply. Lisa


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's called a dust muzzle*

http://www.refina.co.uk/pdf_08/p56.pdf
http://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=ytff1-tyc7&p=dust muzzle&ei=UTF-8&type=
many types and makers listed :thumbsup: bill


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

Festool makes the RAS115, which has fairly effective dust collection. It won't accept standard grinding discs or brushes, but is a great sander for aggressive applications. 

Bosch also makes an adapter for their grinders to allow for dust collection. I haven't tried it, so I am not sure how effective it is.

You could also look at using a down-draft table and air filtration system.

It is a very bad idea to try to collect when grinding metal, unless you are using a spark arrestor.


----------



## logstairways (Jan 21, 2010)

*Dust Muzzle*

Thank you for the leads on dust muzzles, looks like what we are in need of, as long as it doesn't prohibit visability use of sander. L


----------

